# Ontario police probe purchase of ammonium nitrate



## heavygunner (9 Jun 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/06/08/14312591.html
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/police-investigate-missing-ammonium-nitrate/article1597236/?cmpid=rss1&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGlobeAndMail-National+(The+Globe+and+Mail+-+National+News)

There are 1,625 kilos of ammonium nitrate out there and police preparing for the G20 summit don’t know where it is.

A man purchased 65 of the 25-kilogram bags of the fertilizer on May 26 from the Vineland Growers shop on Jordan Rd. in Lincoln, police sources confirm.

The man is missing two fingers on the right hand, police said.

A source said the loss of fingers could be from an industrial accident. It’s also common among people who experiment with explosives and have botched a blast.

more via links


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/06/09/fertilizer-search.html



> The man is described as having a short, stocky build and is about 50 to 60 years old, possibly of European descent. He is missing fingers on his right hand and walks with a slight limp.



Obviously, we are looking for a retired shop teacher.   ;D

More at link.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Obviously, we are looking for a retired shop teacher.   ;D


Or miner


----------



## Remius (9 Jun 2010)

Maybe a retired meat clerk/butcher.  I knew all of guys with missing digits due to chicken slicer mishaps.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2010)

Metro Police:
"The ammonium nitrate has been recovered from two addresses in Toronto. There are no
suspicious circumstances surrounding the purchase of the ammonium nitrate. It is expected
that there will be no charges.":
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/19047.pdf


----------

